# SBG Seminar II



## Marvin (Apr 29, 2004)

Wolverine Martial Arts presents Straight Blast Gyms Mid-West Regional Director, Paul Sharp, who will be giving a two-day seminar June 12th & 13th 2004, from 10:00am to 4:30pm on Functional Jeet Kune Do, which includes fighting in all empty hand ranges.
Open to all skill levels, ages, and individuals! 
Come have fun and see the cutting edge of martial arts training!
Areas to be covered: Stand up, fighting in the clinch and grappling
Cost: 
$90 if paid before June 7th
$105 on or after June 7th
$55 dollars for one day
For info: 
Marvin Diem (810) 659-0053 /flintdojo@hotmail.com
The seminar will be held at:
The Flint Dojo
1550 Davison Rd
Flint, MI 48506


----------



## Marvin (May 30, 2004)

ttt


----------

